# c2c vs roubaix



## gumby (Sep 22, 2005)

I am planning on buying a new bike and I have narrowed the choices down to Bianchi 928 C2C Carbon Ultegra Compact and Specialized Expert. I would like to get some opinions on which is the better bike.


----------



## mapost (May 26, 2007)

*Women's road bikes, Ruby Expert vs Synapse Carbon 3*

I too have narrowed down my choice and am hoping for advice from women who have one of these bikes. I am an intermediate level rider, an Olympic distance triathlete and have been training/racing on a Quintana Roo Kilo for 5 years. I am looking for a rocketship that is comfortable. My typical ride is 25-30 miles. Any feedback about Specialized vs Cannondale, particularly the models above would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrAnderson (Mar 12, 2007)

gumby said:


> I am planning on buying a new bike and I have narrowed the choices down to Bianchi 928 C2C Carbon Ultegra Compact and Specialized Expert. I would like to get some opinions on which is the better bike.


I cannot speak for the Specialized but the C2C 928 Ultegra Compact is a sweet ride. I've had mine since the end of April. My longest ride so far has been 62 miles. The bike is extremely comfortable especially if you're new to road biking. It's not a "race" bike but if it's set up properly there is no reason why you couldn't do local races, etc. I'm a mountain biker and I was looking for a road bike where I could log a lot of miles and feel comfortable. This fall I'm planning to do a couple of centuries and the C2C is the perfect bike for long distances. Plus it's a work of art. The curves are very sexy. My favorite feature of the bike is the bar. There are a couple sweet spots which make the fit very comfortable. 

Besides the comfort the C2C 928 handles great. It's very responsive with every stroke.

This bike will do more than turn heads it will put one hell of a smile on your face. :thumbsup:


----------



## jon davies (Dec 13, 2006)

hi all,
IM kind of in the same boat - im deciding on Roubaix versus Scott Cr1 team (ie comfort or speed!). what may be of interest to you is this: in this months Top Velo in France ( i live in paris) they tested The Bianchi against the Trek Pilot and the Roubaix. Amazingly the Bianchi won, and the Roubaix came last!! Tho all were highly praised, the Roubaix was wobbly downhill and too soft. i still prefer the look of it tho. Not sure about that Bianchi head tube!


----------

